# One way ticket to Dubai



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Can I enter Dubai on a one way ticket? I'm moving out there to start working will there be a problem as I will be on a visit visa

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes.

Short and sweet enough answer - I did.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh and just to add, another Geordie....

I tell yer marra there's a few of us here like!

Mackums and smoggies to mind bonny lad so watch yer back!


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh and just to add, another Geordie....
> 
> I tell yer marra there's a few of us here like!
> 
> Mackums and smoggies to mind bonny lad so watch yer back!


Phew thats a load off lol. Ive just bought a one way ticket lol. Im moving out there in January and theres two more geordies following a month later. Whereabout you living? I'm staying with a friend in al qusais till i get myself sorted


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

kevinm3104 said:


> Phew thats a load off lol. Ive just bought a one way ticket lol. Im moving out there in January and theres two more geordies following a month later. Whereabout you living? I'm staying with a friend in al qusais till i get myself sorted


Well I'm sure you'll find me somewhere......


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well I'm sure you'll find me somewhere......


The Irish village when Newcastle are on Sky maybe? lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

kevinm3104 said:


> The Irish village when Newcastle are on Sky maybe? lol


Nope, can't stand the place - nor Longs bar either, so it's somewhat more salubrious bars in Bur Dubai you might find me.....


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Nope, can't stand the place - nor Longs bar either, so it's somewhat more salubrious bars in Bur Dubai you might find me.....


Ive only been to dubai once in the summer, the only places we went was the irish village, fibber maggees and rock bottoms we went to a few hotel bars but they were rubbish


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

kevinm3104 said:


> Ive only been to dubai once in the summer, the only places we went was the irish village, fibber maggees and rock bottoms we went to a few hotel bars but they were rubbish


Well it all depends on what you want, eg. cheap beer and an interesting and friendly clientele - well that's one or 4 bars i can think about. Stoopidly expensive and full of "business ladies" well that's most of the places in Marina and area....


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well it all depends on what you want, eg. cheap beer and an interesting and friendly clientele - well that's one or 4 bars i can think about. Stoopidly expensive and full of "business ladies" well that's most of the places in Marina and area....


I've only been once and it was just before ramidan so it was quiet. i think my mates will prefer stoopidly expensive full of business ladies, i really dont care as long as its good. 

What do you do over there? how long you lived there?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

kevinm3104 said:


> I've only been once and it was just before ramidan so it was quiet. i think my mates will prefer stoopidly expensive full of business ladies, i really dont care as long as its good.
> 
> What do you do over there? how long you lived there?


"stoopidly expensive full of business ladies" means it's a rip off bar full of whores mate!

been here 5 years, got my own business....


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> "stoopidly expensive full of business ladies" means it's a rip off bar full of whores mate!
> 
> been here 5 years, got my own business....


York international then lol, if it was 5 years ago when you came might the rules on entering on a visit visa with a one way ticket changed? i'm a bit concerned like


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

kevinm3104 said:


> York international then lol, if it was 5 years ago when you came might the rules on entering on a visit visa with a one way ticket changed? i'm a bit concerned like


No mate, Yorks isn't a rip off bar - try bar 42 or budda bar - they are!

What makes you think I've just come here once?


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> No mate, Yorks isn't a rip off bar - try bar 42 or budda bar - they are!
> 
> What makes you think I've just come here once?


nowt just thought you'd come out 5 years ago set up a business and stayed?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If only you knew.....


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Entered dubai with a one way ticket last year but I was holding a residence visa.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

When I brought my wife and kids over, they came on a one way ticket, and got visit visas on arrival.

Don't think that much has changed in 2 years


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

I got here on the 2nd of this month, with my wife and daugther. We all had one way tickets, didn't run into any problems and got visit visas on arrival.


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys you's have eased my worries a bit like

Kev


----------

